# [US] Trading US Series 3 Cards and Series 2 (EUR) Cards! Have DLC!



## Plupap (Mar 20, 2016)

Hi! I have some cards to trade. I'm looking for US Series 3 cards. I have US series 3 cards to trade, and some specials from Series 2 (these are European). I also have most DLC, so feel free to ask about that!

I have:

223- Del

226- Mitzi

232- Canberra

234- Marina (x2)

239- Ricky

275- Hamlet

293- Rolf

298- Derwin


I Need:

206- Pete

210- Cyrus

229- Costeau


----------



## Nakoaktok (Mar 21, 2016)

Sent you a PM about a possible trade.


----------



## Tier (Mar 21, 2016)

*Your 289 - Boomer, 203 - Tom Nook for my 202 - Blathers and 219 - Anchovy?*


----------



## Plupap (Mar 22, 2016)

No thanks!


----------



## D i a (Mar 27, 2016)

Your (218) Lily for my 236- Freckles?


----------



## Plupap (Mar 27, 2016)

D i a said:


> Your (218) Lily for my 236- Freckles?



Sure. I'll PM you.


----------



## Plupap (Apr 3, 2016)

Bump


----------



## Snowfell (Apr 10, 2016)

I have an extra Cyrus that I can trade for your Mitzi.


----------

